# which one



## rollnrocker (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm thinking of getting an audi, but was wondering which would get the chicks better, plus is the best value for the buck, let me know k,
peace


----------



## rollnrocker (Feb 24, 2004)

hello, can someone please reply, or point me in the right direction to get help, thanks!!


----------



## Ken VAG (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (rollnrocker)*

The most obvious chick magnet model would have to be a TT roadster wouldn't it, lads?


----------



## colucci (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Ken A3T)*

First off, I wish I had the luxury of picking a car based on it's alleged female magnetism!!!! That's like my neighbor who bought an S4 principally because she really liked the canary color!








The TT at least in the states is for older folks. Assuming that anyone who asks the question is under 25, I don't think the TT is the right car. In fact, I don't think any Audi is a chick magnet. That said, I'd vote for the A3 as the most likely to lure unsuspecting females









D'nardo
my old 87 Jetta reeled in a lot of babes over the 100k miles we shared.....


----------



## rollnrocker (Feb 24, 2004)

Thanks for the advice, I'll let you know how it works out


----------



## rollnrocker (Feb 24, 2004)

By the way, have you guys heard of Joe Cocker??? I'm interning over at Universal, and got the Joe Cocker Ultimate Collection, it is amazing it has a bunch of the Cocker classics like "With a Little Help from my friends" and "You are so beatiful" the karaoke song of the millenium. Check it out if you guys get the chance.
peace


----------

